# Help in locating a breeder



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I volunteer with a GSD rescue in Pennsylvania and we were just contacted about a 7 year old female that is in a shelter near the PA/NY border. The information included the dog's registered name, Nakyla V. Jagermeister. She is stunning.

Am I correct in thinking that "Jagermeister" is the breeder's kennel name? I can't say for sure, but from the information given it did not seem that the breeder was contacted and I wanted to notify them.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

German Shepherd Breeder in New Jersey. Puppies and trained German Shepherd Dogs for sale.
Carlos Rojas


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What a shame. Hopefully the breeder steps up to place the dog.

As an aside....I can't believe he posts the names of people on registration lists on his website. NEver seen that and don't think I'd like it. Sorry....know what is totally OT.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Jill, thank you for trying to contact the breeder! I hope it was apart of the contract that the owner was supposed to contact them first! Its such a shame!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for checking into this, Jill. Let me know if I can do anything to help!


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> German Shepherd Breeder in New Jersey. Puppies and trained German Shepherd Dogs for sale.
> Carlos Rojas





CelticGlory said:


> Jill, thank you for trying to contact the breeder! I hope it was apart of the contract that the owner was supposed to contact them first! Its such a shame!


Thanks for the breeder information. I don't know if the owner was in contact with them or not before surrendering the dog to the shelter, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to get in touch.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just saw this thread.

I sent an email to the shelter earlier this evening asking if they actually had her along with setting up a time to eval the other two GSDs for rescue. It sounded from the email as if she might still be with the owner. I had also included the breeder's information and asked if he was ever contacted. I will call the shelter tomorrow morning to get more information. This shelter is only about 30 minutes from me.

Justine - he doesn't post the names of the owners on his website but if you do a search on her name, you'll find her listed with siblings that match his dogs and kennel name.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just heard back from the shelter. None of these dogs are at the shelter. They are still with their owners and the shelter was sending out the email in hopes of finding new homes before they end up there. I have the phone number for the lady with the two boys and the shelter is forwarding my contact info to the gentleman that owns Kyla.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Just heard back from the shelter. None of these dogs are at the shelter. They are still with their owners and the shelter was sending out the email in hopes of finding new homes before they end up there. I have the phone number for the lady with the two boys and the shelter is forwarding my contact info to the gentleman that owns Kyla.


 
I contacted Nakyla's breeder last ngiht and it felt like he replied before I had even finished pressing "send". He checked in with me again today and confirmed that she is still with her owner and that the owner is working to rehome her, but that she is not at the shelter. The owner now knows that the breeder is there if he is not able to find her a good home. As a rescue volunteer, that delights me. 

Thanks everyone for the information and interest!


----------

